# sound bricht ab



## galdasc (28. März 2002)

hat jemand von euch auch das problem, dass der sound einfach mitten im spiel abbricht (d.h. "ausgeht") oder hat jemand ne lösung dieses problem zu beheben??


-/cu\-


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

Laß mich raten:

AMD PC mit Chipsatz von "Ali", "Sis" oder "Via" und evtl. wohlmöglich noch Sound OnBoard?


----------



## galdasc (28. März 2002)

LÖLLÖLLÖL

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!

SIE HABEN RICHTIG GERATEN!!

ein AMD mit VIA97 onboard-sound-chip und VIA chipsatz.

is des schlecht??

-/cu\-


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2002)

Schlecht, das sage ich jetzt nicht, ( habe ich schonmal mit schlechte Kasrten gehabt ), aber was ich Dir sagen kann:

Das ist die Antwort auf Dein Problem !





> AMD mit VIA97 onboard-sound-chip und VIA chipsatz.



b.z.w. das ist das Problem...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. März 2002)

VIA 4in1 Treiber in der neuesten Version runterladen. Den Link zu VIA findest du auf Tomshardware.de. Falls du die nicht schon hast.


----------

